# Question regarding MFA film/directing



## seok (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey guys,

Might be a silly question, but I was wondering if there's any written test in the program? I know it's mostly thesis based, but what about those theory/film history classes? 

Also, do they grade the students like undergraduate program?


----------



## Chris W (Feb 22, 2016)

Which school are you asking about? Or all in general?


----------



## seok (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi Chris,

All in general but I'm especially interested in NYU and Columbia. I know Columbia has 2 compulsory theory subjects but not sure about NYU.


----------

